# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Cinque Terre, Florence & Venice

## carolgreen145

Hi! I just booked a flight to Italy from 2 -18 October. My friend and I will be going to Cinque Terre, Florence and Venice. We've both been to Italy before but not these areas. I would love to hear from anyone about what their recommended number of days in each place are and which town in the CT to stay in. I've heard good things about all of them and just can't decide. Also if you have any particular places to stay in Florence or Venice, a quiet place would be preferable. We don't want to spend too much but on the other end do not want to do hostels or the like as we're in our late 30's/40's, so somewhere in the middle.

Thank you for any input in advance!

----------

